# Professionals Survey



## AspenS (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello All, 

While not an avid photographer myself, I know quite a few people who are trying to turn their hobby into a profession and I've seen an opportunity to create a business to help them. However, instead of ignorantly diving in, I want to know what people just getting started or seasoned professionals actually need. Please take this short survey to give me some more insight on how I can actually be of value. 

If you have additional ideas or information please let me know. If you have questions about what I'm trying to do please let me know as well. 

I appreciate the assistance!

Amateur Photographer Questionaire Survey


----------

